# Ideas needed for a insane asylum patient costume.



## srad (Oct 23, 2009)

what size are you we have a brand new vintage nurse costume


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

i kinda dont want to buy one, mainly because im cheap ( red: skint  ) but also because its a bit like cheating to me -i get more joy out of a homemade costume.
But i would love to see a picture of it for inspiration if i can?


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

anyone else have some fabouless ideas for homemade or partially homemade costume that will fit in wity the asylum theme?


----------



## boogybaby (Jun 6, 2011)

go to thrift stores and look for a white dress or skirt and blouse. from there you can add your own embellishments, such as the lil white nurses hats (made from white cardboard and buttons) and white stockings and a belt and lil apron and a name tag. white nursing shoes too. or paint other shoes with white shoe polish or paint.

how about restraints? make them from old leather belts also from the thrift stores. wear broken restraints on your wrists as a patient, and maybe nail a few to a wall or something?????

can also make a straight jacket from an oversized white sweatshirt and sew leather belt pieces to the sleaves. this can look as if the patient needed to be restrained but has escaped b4 the jacket could be fully fastened. and have your hair all wild and frizzed out lol

decorations for a wall could be a white or beige sheet or duvet over a comforter and sew bottons all over to look as a padded wall. the buttons can be easily removed after the party.

have the TV on a blank channel with snow and static to help with decorations.

go to a home health care store and see what all they have. get ideas from there or maybe they have hospital gowns cheap???

i see wheelchairs and walkers etc. at our goodwill store all the time. maybe you can get lucky and find them too!

paint bars on all the windows using acrylic paints and painters tape for straight lines. this will wash off easily after the party.

maybe you can find plastic serving trays at a thrift store too , or serve your foods on the styrofoam divider plates.

sorry if i got carried away with ideas for decorating besides costume ideas lol


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

oooh no appoligies needed lol, i appriciate any help!! I love the bars on the window idea and the patted room. im doing a "cell" in my small bedroom, so it mihht work there, and I have been thinking about what to to with the windows. Gotto go and get some window paint for sure. 
we have a buffet for the food, but im liking the styroform divider plates idea so much that i might consider getting some anyway.


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

Have you played "Alice: Madness Returns?" Alice's asylum outfit looked pretty easy to make and it was very effective. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVKkFx94hls to give an idea


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Go to a medical supply store and buy one of their restraints. They shouldn't be too expensive. They use them with the elderly to keep them from hurting themselves when they have sundowners and get very anxious and trying to get out of bed at night. It would be a nice touch to have this.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

It would be a nice touch but we have laws against restricting people in Denmark, so we dont use this with the elderly forexample. We only restraint people in jails or during surgery, or in very rare cases in mental institutions but only to prevent people from harming themselfs -and if they are used we have to write a repport and send it to the perspns family, and socialworker/caseworker and a council group that reads all the cases where people are restraint to determine if it was a legal restraint. .. Long story short they are pretty hard to get by. I asked family members who work with the mentally disabled if they could get me some and they didnt even have any at the place where they worked. They stopped using them in the 80s i think.
I have seen them on fetih sites tho, but they are really expensive there -but im thinking about buying a few cheap belts in a pound shop and making them into restraints i can wear on my wrists. And i found a hospital shirt i apprently stole back in the day lol, that my rats have been using as a hammock -i washed it but its still got nice spots on it that will fit in nicely haha..


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

Leather belts can be used as restraints. They look pretty similar....especially the old style restraints


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I had such a lucky break today. at the supermarket I found a pile of men's workings clothes, the kind in rather thick quality fabric. on was a jacket/shirt thing in a mens xxxxl !! and since I'm only a womans large its perfect for a straightjacket. I can remove the buttons and pockets and add belts oh fabric as restraining devices, and wear it back to front. the sleeves are long enough to mimic the long ones that can be tied but not so long that I can't eat oh drink, or so that someone can actually tie it, and the fabric and design is really authentic looking. and it was dead cheap as well!! ill combine it with a vintage nighgown and a pair of very ugly slippers, a bit of makeup showing that I'm obviously dead lol, and some merry hair. now I just need to figure out How the heck I get those buttons of. they are metal ones like the ones on jeans etc. try to pry them of with a scissors but that didn't really work at all Hehe.


----------

